# [SOLVED]Compiz-Fusion nie idzie uruchomić / laik

## Pryka

Na wstępie dodam, że przenigdy nie miałem jako takiego do czynienia z Berylem, Compizem.

Zainstalowałem sobie Compiz Fusion ale za cholerę nie mogę tego uruchomić

```
pryka@Gentoo ~ $ compiz

compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

lub

```
compiz --replace

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

```
glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

Mój Xorg

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "AIGLX"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier  "Keyboard0"

  Driver    "keyboard"

  Option    "CoreKeyboard"

  Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"

  Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

  Option    "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "ConstantDPI"           # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV280 [Radeon 9200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "VideoRam" "131072"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

        SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

           Modes     "1024x768"  "1280x1024"  "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

           Modes     "1024x768"  "1280x1024"  "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

           Modes      "1024x768"  "1280x1024"  "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

                Modes      "1024x768"  "1280x1024"  "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"   

        EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

                Modes      "1024x768"  "1280x1024"  "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"   

        EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

                Modes      "1024x768"  "1280x1024"  "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"   

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option   "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Help   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by Pryka on Thu Mar 13, 2008 10:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kurak

Może to Ci jakoś pomoże

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

#    Load           "dri"

Load "i2c"

Load "bitmap"

Load "ddc"

Load "int10"

Load "record"

#Load "v4l"

Load "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

  #  Option         "DPMS"

  Gamma   1.00  1.00  1.00  # created by KGamma

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option         "LogoPath" "true"

#    Option      "DRI"     "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

#tu    Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

#end aiglx

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

             Option         "Composite"   "Enable"
```

 Zainstaluj sobie jeszcze fusion-icon, może Ci pomoże.

----------

## Poe

wszystko masz na gentoo wiki w how-to dot. compiza

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion#.22GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap.22_or_.22No_GLXFBConfig_for_default_depth.2C_this_isn.27t_going_to_work.22

 i ew. kawałek wyżej.

----------

## Pryka

```
libGL.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so

libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1

libGL.so.1.2 -> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2
```

Nie posiadam folderu

```
/usr/lib/opengl/ati/
```

----------

## Wojtek_

Jaka masz karte graficzna i jakie sterowniki? Wersja xorg-server tez by sie przydala.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## Pryka

Radeon 9200 Otwarte sterowniki

xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2

----------

## Wojtek_

Probowales z fusion-icon? Poki co jest tylko w overlayu xeffects, ale mi nie udalo sie odpalic cf wlasnie bez fusion-icon.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## Pryka

Odświeże stary temat, zawziąłem się i udało mi isę uruchomić compiz-fusion.

Tylko mam jeden problem gdy otwieram jakieś okno to nie_mogę go przesunąć po prostu wkleja się w tym miejscu i nie da się go przemieścić poza minimalizacją, wie ktoś co z tym zrobić?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mziab

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Odświeże stary temat, zawziąłem się i udało mi isę uruchomić compiz-fusion.
> 
> Tylko mam jeden problem gdy otwieram jakieś okno to nie_mogę go przesunąć po prostu wkleja się w tym miejscu i nie da się go przemieścić poza minimalizacją, wie ktoś co z tym zrobić?
> 
> Arfrever: Ortografia

 

Zdaje się, że nie masz załadowanej wtyczki Przenieś okno (grupa Zarządzanie oknami).

----------

## Pryka

faktycznie, dziękuje

----------

## Pryka

Przepraszam, za post pod postem, ale denerwuje mnie jeszcze jedna rzecz.

Otóż, gdy uruchamiam jakieś program termial etc. To belka z przyciskami minimalizacji itp. wchodzi mi pod górny panel w Gnome, i aby przesunąć okno muszę klikać na pasku programu ppm i przenieś, dopiero mogę przesunąć okno i wyłonić belkę.

Jak by ktoś nie wiedział to wygląda to tak

http://images34.fotosik.pl/178/db347d180126a15amed.jpg

Jak widać belka terminalu wchodzi pod panel, co z tym zrobić?

----------

## Pryka

To już załatwione nie włączyłem wtyczki rozmieszczenia okien.

Mam już ostanie pytanie jak uzyskać efekt zaprezentowany na tym filmiku na samym początku? "Dodge Effect on Focus"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ImW0-MgR8I

ps. sorki za 3 post  :Smile: 

----------

## p1c2u

Effects -> Animations -> Focus Animation (Focus Effect: Dodge)

----------

## Pryka

dzięki już wszystko wiem  :Very Happy: 

----------

